# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche lapine de bonne taille type Rex

## Jijidu77

Bonjour, j'ai un lapin Rex castor et je lui cherche une copine (stérilisé si possible sinon je je ferai faire par mon vétérinaire).
Je suis ouverte à d'autres races mais vu le gabarit de mon panpan (4kg500), les lapins nains sont à exclures.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
si le coté "rex" n'est pas un critère indispensable, voir avec l'association White Rabbit 
plusieurs lapines a l'adoption ont un gabarit proche de votre recherche
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...rabbit-128425/

----------


## Léa02

Je me permets de preciser que les couples de taille différente peuvent tres bien fonctionner. J ai eu un couple grande lapine avec lapin mâle nain qui ne se quittaient pas. Ma lapine est decedee et je pense rechercher une nouvelle copine a mon petit malou et grande taille de preference.

----------

